# Dora,Smurfs, Character transfers



## beccaboo (Dec 11, 2011)

Does anyone know where to find cute character heat transfers for kids shirts? I've bought them at tshirt shops before......Smurfs, Dora, Cartoon Characters, etc? Thanks


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Not licensed. My suggestion...stay away from them if they are offered to you.


----------

